# get the short end of the stick



## Memecinha

Hola! Quisiera saber cómo traducirían la frase "getting the short end of the stick". A quien lo sepa, gracias!


----------



## Yael

es cuando alguien se aprovecha de vos, de tu ingenuidad, por ejemplo


----------



## nelliot53

Memecinha said:


> Hola! Quisiera saber cómo traducirían la frase "getting the short end of the stick". A quien lo sepa, gracias!


 
Bienvenido al foro, Memecinha.

Tambien me pregunto sobre el origen de la frase, porque si tiene un *short end* tambien debe tener un *long end,* y cómo se diferencian, ¿verdad?

Esperemos por otros comentarios.


----------



## wsitiplaju

Yo siempre la había entendido en el sentido de que el “short end” no tiene mucha agarradera.


----------



## mazbook

Hola y bienvenidos a foro, Memecinha:

Si puede imagenar una cuberta/cubo que es lleno con piedras.  La cuberta necesita dos personas para llevar.  Entonces, ellos ponen un palo en/entre la tirador/asa que puede permitir los dos para llevar.

Si la tirador no es en el mitad del palo una persona, que tiene la punta corta, necesita llevar la porción grande del peso.  Entonces esta persona tiene "the short end of the stick."

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Memecinha

Gracias a todos! Personalmente me han ayudado mucho...! Gracias por darme la bienvenida!!


----------



## laydiC

Hola a todos:

Existe una frase en igual en español que :

*I got the short end of the stick.*

la frase proviene de un juego para ver a quien le toca hacer algo... te dan a escoger entre una serie de palitos todos del mismo largo y al que le salga el palito más corto es al que le toca...

no se me ocurre nada más allá de: he tenido la mala pata....


----------



## Dlyons

laydiC said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Existe una frase en igual en español que :
> 
> *I got the short end of the stick.*
> 
> la frase proviene de un juego para ver a quien le toca hacer algo... te dan a escoger entre una serie de palitos todos del mismo largo y al que le salga el palito más corto es al que le toca...
> 
> no se me ocurre nada más allá de: he tenido la mala pata....



Tengo que bailar con la más fea ?


----------



## OTELO

Me tocó el palo corto.
En España tambien se deciden cosas con un método similar: se toman varios palitos de diferentes tamaños y los contendientes eligen uno cada uno, al que le sale el más corto, pierde.
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola Lady:

La traducción que más se le parece es que te toque la china o que te toque la negra.

El método de decisión es parecido sólo que se hace con piedras blancas, y al que le toca la piedra negra o al que le toca la china (un simple guijarro), es el que pierde.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## laydiC

_*Me toco la negra*_ se usa entonces para referirse a tener mala suerte pq te ha tocado hacer algo que nadie quería?? 

ej: ¿Me ha tocado la negra y tengo que venir a trabajar el sábado que viene? / I got stuck with the short end of the stick and I have to come to work this next saturday.


----------



## Antpax

laydiC said:


> _*Me toco la negra*_ se usa entonces para referirse a tener mala suerte pq te ha tocado hacer algo que nadie quería??
> 
> ej: ¿Me ha tocado la negra y tengo que venir a trabajar el sábado que viene? / I got stuck with the short end of the stick and I have to come to work this next saturday.


 
Exacto, ese es el sentido.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## laydiC

Thanx Ant!  

Unfortunately it's a true story! jejeje


----------



## Antpax

laydiC said:


> Thanx Ant!
> 
> Unfortunately it's a true story! jejeje


 
Sorry LadyC, bad luck. Sometimes I´ve had to live the same story.

Ánimo.

Ant


----------



## Bil

laydiC said:


> . . . la frase proviene de un juego para ver a quien le toca hacer algo... te dan a escoger entre una serie de palitos todos del mismo largo y al que le salga el palito más corto es al que le toca...


Hola

La verdad es que _“to draw straws”_ (_“Saqué la pajita más corta”_) no está relacionado con la metáfora _“to get the short end of the stick”_ (_“Me llevé la peor parte”_).


----------



## laydiC

Bil said:


> Hola
> 
> La verdad es que _“to draw straws”_ (_“Saqué la pajita más corta”_) no está relacionado con la metáfora _“to get the short end of the stick”_ (_“Me llevé la peor parte”_).


 
Isn't it Bil?!! 

I could've sworn! Where could it come from then?


----------



## Bil

laydiC said:


> Isn't it Bil?!!
> 
> I could've sworn! Where could it come from then?


Hi

Sorry, but I'm not sure.  I can't find a totally reliable explanation for its origin.  Some say that if a load is carried on a stick between the shoulders of two people, the person who receives _"the shorter end of the stick"_ supports a disproportionate share of the burden.

I, in contrast—and I'm usually wrong—have always taken for granted that if two people are fighting over a stick, the person who ends up with a shorter length to grip has less leverage and is sure to be the one who takes the beating.  

The _Oxford_ does confirm, though, that _"I drew the short straw"_ (_"Saqué la pajita más corta"_) can translate as well to _"Me tocó la china"_ (pebble) or _"la negra."_


----------



## Reluctanter

No se dice 'me tocó la negra'. Las opciones son: *'me tocó la china' *o bien *'tengo la negra' *pero me tocó la negra me suena a una mezcla 'cosecha propia', si existe, no lo he oído jamás.
Saludos


----------



## Liguista

Hola les agradecería mucho si me ayudan con el significado de la frase "the short end of the stick". La frase forma parte de lesta oración. Flakes will continue getting the short end of the stick when it comes to interviewig for jobs.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Metztli

Liguista said:


> Hola les agradecería mucho si me ayudan con el significado de la frase "the short end of the stick". La frase forma parte de lesta oración. Flakes will continue getting the short end of the stick when it comes to interviewig for jobs.
> Muchas Gracias


 
Hola Liguista!

The short end of the stick es algo asi como que siempre "tienes mala pata" o siempre "te toca la peor parte"


----------



## bobobaby

Cuando alguien recibe "the short end of the stick" significa que pierde debido a la injusticia.


----------



## Liguista

Muchísimas gracias compañeros, calza perfectamente con el resto de la frase.


----------



## Fredinandus Visigodo

estaba leyendo un articulo sobre producto llamados 'naturales' en una web sobre alimentos y vi una expresion parecida. les copio la oracion : 
- In fact, food and beverage makers have already been served* the hard end of the stick*.
se aplica la misma interpretacion para este caso?


----------



## PEF

De acuerdo con Metztli...

 to get the short/dirty end of the stick: llevarse la peor parte


----------



## gustavolaime

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​
¿Qué significa esta frase en este contexto?: " You'll WIND UP ON THE SHORT END OF THE STICK. "

Aquí les dejo el contexto:

_Negotiation[/B]:

Number two. Don't beat around the bush. Be as direct as possible in telling the other side what you want. If you leave what you want to their imagination, I assure you *you'll wind up on the short end of the stick.*_

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## aztlaniano

Te llevarás la peor parte.
Te quedarás con menos.


----------



## gustavolaime

Gracias amigo! Sí que sabes bastante!


----------



## crissanta

'Cargar con la peor parte'


----------



## SydLexia

(En mi idiolecto) se supone que el palo es para remover mierdas y que entonces 'el extremo más corto' es el menos 'apetecible'.

c.f. "the shitty end of the stick"

syd


----------



## sound shift

I don't use "to get the short end of the stick" so I didn't make the connection with "mierdas". I just assumed that the expression meant "to draw the short straw". (The Collins Dictionary gives "siempre me toca a mí la china" for "I always draw the short straw".)


----------



## KYRIOS

I've followed your explanations throughout, but I'm still trying to connect them to what I've got... It has no sense with my sentence, getting from the online English course "Wlingua". This is something I don't understand in the translation this course offers, and I wonder where can be the mistake.

The sentence that is offered by the course is:
I have realized I was getting the short end of the stick since the beginning.

And it's translated in this and in other similar sentences like this:
Me di cuenta de que no tenía ganas de que la visitara desde el principio.

Y esto no tiene NADA que ver con lo que vosotros estáis explicando aquí. This is driving me crazy!
This is translated the same once and again in other sentences: no tener ganas de ser visitado

Has it got sense for anybody? 

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## aztlaniano

KYRIOS said:


> I have realized I was getting the short end of the stick since the beginning.
> Me di cuenta de que no tenía ganas de que la visitara desde el principio.


Te has confundido de frase. Esas dos frases no coinciden para nada.

He llegado a darme cuenta de que me llevaba la peor parte desde el principio.
I realised that from the beginning she hadn't felt like having visitors.


----------



## KYRIOS

De hecho, no me he confundido. Es así EXACTAMENTE como el curso lo traduce. Como me sonaba extraño, entré aquí a consultar. Una vez más me confirmas que la traducción y algunas partes de este curso son una bazofia.

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## donbeto

Claro que no coinciden. A lo mejor más contexto ayudará. ¿De qué trata? ¿Cuál es la oración anterior?


----------



## KYRIOS

No hay más contexto, Donbeto. Son frases que vienen dadas como ejemplo, junto con su traducción. Como dije antes, pertenecen a un curso de inglés online, Wlingua, que estoy revisando por si lo recomiendo a algunos alumnos. No es la primera frase sin sentido que encuentro.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------

